# had my medical



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

So I had my medical yesterday, using Dr. Sislak here in Vancouver, who specializes in "visa medicine". I was worried about my cholesterol and BP but my BP appears to have been OK (he didn't take it a second time, so it was OK, right?) and I won't know about the cholesterol until I get his assessment back in a week's time. I am on two medications (acid reflux and depression) and brought a letter explaining each that he's included in his note.

He charged $175 for the exam--not outrageous I would say--but the bloodwork cost $173 dollars additional. Yikes!

So if that's ready to go to all I need now are the police certificates from Aus and the US. The US charged my visa on 09 May so it should be through soon. No idea on the Aussie one though.

Time's a tickin'!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Why did you go to a specialist Dr for your medical? In Canada we are supposed to have the medical done by your family doctor.

US (FBI) clearance takes about 8-9 weeks, it's usually about 4-5 weeks after your card is charged your certificate is posted.


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

"Supposed" to? Nope--any Canadian physician is acceptable. I went to Sislak because he knows what's expected and how to get it done quickly: he did my Aussie work visa physical years ago and his office is run like a finely tuned machine. Sislak's office knows exactly what's required for NZ, Australia, Canada, the US. Nice man too--I heartily recommend him.

My GP? Not so much. Never ready when I show up, always rushed: I had the BEST GP until last year, when he had to retire suddenly due to his own health problems. If I were staying in Canada I'd be switching GPs. 

I had a letter from my specialist regarding my meds, so it could go in with the report in case he ticks "abnormal findings".

How long ago did you get your FBI clearance done? I've heard of folks getting it back in 4 weeks--years ago for my Aussie visa it took 3.



G-Mo said:


> Why did you go to a specialist Dr for your medical? In Canada we are supposed to have the medical done by your family doctor.
> 
> US (FBI) clearance takes about 8-9 weeks, it's usually about 4-5 weeks after your card is charged your certificate is posted.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Sorry, "supposed" just meant you can use your GP, although, you are correct, any GP is acceptable. My GP did mine in conjunction with my annual physical, I paid very little for the exam (I think $25) and nothing for the blood work as he deemed there was nothing required that he wouldn't be asking for anyway, and I paid $60 for the X-Ray.

What was your BMI? From what I understand, it's to be more concerned about than BP or cholesterol. What acid reflux medicine are you on? Nexium?

We got a US police clearance about 8 years ago, seemed to take for ever. My cousin did his about 4 months ago for a UK visa, took him about 2 months.



jawnbc said:


> "Supposed" to? Nope--any Canadian physician is acceptable. I went to Sislak because he knows what's expected and how to get it done quickly: he did my Aussie work visa physical years ago and his office is run like a finely tuned machine. Sislak's office knows exactly what's required for NZ, Australia, Canada, the US. Nice man too--I heartily recommend him.
> 
> My GP? Not so much. Never ready when I show up, always rushed: I had the BEST GP until last year, when he had to retire suddenly due to his own health problems. If I were staying in Canada I'd be switching GPs.
> 
> ...


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> Sorry, "supposed" just meant you can use your GP, although, you are correct, any GP is acceptable. My GP did mine in conjunction with my annual physical, I paid very little for the exam (I think $25) and nothing for the blood work as he deemed there was nothing required that he wouldn't be asking for anyway, and I paid $60 for the X-Ray.
> 
> What was your BMI? From what I understand, it's to be more concerned about than BP or cholesterol. What acid reflux medicine are you on? Nexium?
> 
> We got a US police clearance about 8 years ago, seemed to take for ever. My cousin did his about 4 months ago for a UK visa, took him about 2 months.


Well my (new) employer is reimbursing for everything regardless. 

BMI is 28 so that's not a problem. I'm on Pariet (rabaprazole?), works fine and it's on the NZ scheme so getting it won't be difficult or expensive. I had visit with my GP later the same day and the BP was fine.

The US one is quite the crap shoot, for sure. Thanks!


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

*looks good *

Picked up my medical today. Despite slightly elevated cholesterol the doctor characterized me as "no abnormal findings" with no barrier to working and supporting myself.

Anyone ever hear of INZ overriding this characterization?

Thanks!


----------

